# Public Library Books



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a number of Kindle books I've borrowed from my local library. To get them I have used my PC, gone to the library site, then the OverDrive site and checked them out which then sends you to the Amazon site for downloading. Works great BUT
I just tried using the Fire browser to go to Overdrive and all I am offered is to browse EPUB books. With no epub reader on Kindle this is useless. They made a big deal about finally getting Kindle books available through OverDrive. Why doesn't the Kindle browser allow you to access them?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Were the books you were looking at available in Kindle format? My library has an option to search for "Kindle format" and "only available books" so I did that via the Silk browser and was able to download a library book just fine via the Fire.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

krm0789 said:


> Were the books you were looking at available in Kindle format? My library has an option to search for "Kindle format" and "only available books" so I did that via the Silk browser and was able to download a library book just fine via the Fire.


That I can do on the PC but the Kindle browser format of they Overdrive is much different and no such option exists. There are plenty of Kindle books and I just wanted to browse them.


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

n4uau said:


> That I can do on the PC but the Kindle browser format of they Overdrive is much different and no such option exists. There are plenty of Kindle books and I just wanted to browse them.


It's because you are only getting the mobile version of the website. If you can get the full version working you will be able to get your kindle books (I just did it last night). I wonder if changing the browser in settings to Optimize for desktop view would help?


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Nickinev said:


> It's because you are only getting the mobile version of the website. If you can get the full version working you will be able to get your kindle books (I just did it last night). I wonder if changing the browser in settings to Optimize for desktop view would help?


Sounds logical but I just set Kindle to desktop view and get the same page. Only allows browse all epubs or browse Public domain epubs.
How did you manage to do it last night I wonder.

Just put it in mobile view and I get a much larger choice of options but still am only offered epubs.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

This doesn't answer your question but I just found out about a new service that lets you know about books that will be "coming soon" to your library. I *think* there's an option to tell you which books will be available in Kindle version. The free service is called Wowbrary: http://www.wowbrary.org/


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Kelvweb said:


> This doesn't answer your question but I just found out about a new service that lets you know about books that will be "coming soon" to your library. I *think* there's an option to tell you which books will be available in Kindle version. The free service is called Wowbrary: http://www.wowbrary.org/


Looks like a useful service. It seems to include all the books, hard, soft and ebook. thanks


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

n4uau said:


> Sounds logical but I just set Kindle to desktop view and get the same page. Only allows browse all epubs or browse Public domain epubs.
> How did you manage to do it last night I wonder.
> 
> Just put it in mobile view and I get a much larger choice of options but still am only offered epubs.


This is actually my second kindle fire. I returned the first one because it would get too hot and the bezel was creaking. Anyway, on my first kindle I could only access the mobile site and on this one it went right to the full site. Not sure what the difference could be. Sorry, I'm no help!!

ETA: Another thing you can try is sideloading a different browser. I just tired Dolphin - went to the library's website and it was in mobile. I tapped on the middle thing (in between search and back, not sure what it's called - settings?), anyway, I then tapped on more, and then tapped on mobile view(GWT) and the full site opened in a new tab. Unfortunately, it only worked when I tried the Free Library of Philadelphia, not my other libraries.

Nicole


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Nickinev said:


> This is actually my second kindle fire. I returned the first one because it would get too hot and the bezel was creaking. Anyway, on my first kindle I could only access the mobile site and on this one it went right to the full site. Not sure what the difference could be. Sorry, I'm no help!!
> 
> ETA: Another thing you can try is sideloading a different browser. I just tired Dolphin - went to the library's website and it was in mobile. I tapped on the middle thing (in between search and back, not sure what it's called - settings?), anyway, I then tapped on more, and then tapped on mobile view(GWT) and the full site opened in a new tab. Unfortunately, it only worked when I tried the Free Library of Philadelphia, not my other libraries.
> 
> Nicole


Be nice if a Kindle rep would respond. Never side loaded anything. Guess I may have to learn how. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> Be nice if a Kindle rep would respond. Never side loaded anything. Guess I may have to learn how. Thanks.


Did you already contact Kindle CS? They're usually very prompt at responding. (Note that we here at KindleBoards are not connected with Amazon in any way, other than as an affiliate seller, which means we get a tiny percentage of each sale generated through the site. All of the moderators are volunteers and Kindle fans like yourself. )



n4uau said:


> I have a number of Kindle books I've borrowed from my local library. To get them I have used my PC, gone to the library site, then the OverDrive site and checked them out which then sends you to the Amazon site for downloading. Works great BUT
> I just tried using the Fire browser to go to Overdrive and all I am offered is to browse EPUB books. With no epub reader on Kindle this is useless. They made a big deal about finally getting Kindle books available through OverDrive. Why doesn't the Kindle browser allow you to access them?


Just to clarify, when you say you are only offered to browse EPUB books, are you saying the "expanded search" option is not at the top of the page under the search bar? I can see it on the Fire at my library's site. It may be a function of whether your library has a mobile site or not...

Off to check to see if I can see it on my other mobile device, my iPad...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, on my iPad, I get this page:










On my Fire and my netbook, I get this page:










Which one is the page you are getting? If it's similar to the one I show for my iPad, my best suggestion to you is to use the advanced search link to set up criteria (click on the Searcg button, then "advanced" on the right side). One of the search critieria is format. This is how I typically look for books on the iPad. If that's the one you're getting, I'm not sure why, especially if you have the desktop option set. You may want to clear the cashe...

Betsy


----------



## mipatrick (Dec 1, 2011)

Best bet is to contact OverDrive, it's *not* an issue with the Fire; it is an issue with what OverDrive will let a mobile device do.  Amazon's customer support won't be able to help.

OverDrive thinks it knows what a mobile device is capable of.  They probably have not updated their site to reflect the Fire's browser and what it should indicate to the process.  It took a little while after Kindle books became available through OD for the iPad to be able to see Kindle books on their mobile site.  Or, OverDrive knows that the Fire obviously supports Kindle devices, but they don't believe it is yet capable of directly checking out Kindle library books from the web.  You still can't directly check out Kindle library books from an iPhone/iPod Touch, for instance, even though you can read the Kindle versions of library books on those devices.  This has been a recurring theme with the patrons I work with at my library.  Only certain mobile devices are able to check out through OD and successfully get the library book from Amazon.

Slightly off topic, but does OverDrive have an app yet available for the Kindle Fire?


----------



## mipatrick (Dec 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If it's similar to the one I show for my iPad, my best suggestion to you is to use the advanced search link to set up criteria (click on the Searcg button, then "advanced" on the right side).


On an iPad, you should also be able to click "Browse" on in the navigation buttons there and then you should see something like All Kindle Books, as well, if you are just browsing for that kind of book. But again, the OverDrive mobile website will only let your device see available what OD officially supports for your device. For iPad and Android tablets, they officially support checking out Kindle books directly from the device. On my iPhone, I can only see Adobe ePub, Open ePub, MP3, and Public Domain titles, even though I can read Kindle books on it.

I'm sure they are aware of it, but contacting OverDrive and letting them know that people want this to experience to be better - the Fire should obviously be able to check out Kindle ebooks from the library - is the way to go. http://overdrive.com/contact/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification, mlpatrick. You're quite right, it's an issue with the site.  And probably specifically with the site for his library, as others at other libraries are not having the issue.  

(Just to be clear, I wasn't suggesting that the OP contact Kindle CS, just trying to find out if he already had, as his latest post confused me a bit--it sounded like he might have.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mipatrick said:


> On an iPad, you should also be able to click "Browse" on in the navigation buttons there and then you should see something like All Kindle Books, as well, if you are just browsing for that kind of book. But again, the OverDrive mobile website will only let your device see available what OD officially supports for your device. For iPad and Android tablets, they officially support checking out Kindle books directly from the device. On my iPhone, I can only see Adobe ePub, Open ePub, MP3, and Public Domain titles, even though I can read Kindle books on it.


Actually, the above is not quite correct if you use the search criteria. I browse my library all the time on my iPad, it's typically how I find books that I then send to my Kindles. I set up the search criteria to show only Kindle books.

And yes, I can see the "Browse Kindle" books...I keep forgetting that I can do that, thanks for the reminder, LOL!



mipatrick said:


> I'm sure they are aware of it, but contacting OverDrive and letting them know that people want this to experience to be better - the Fire should obviously be able to check out Kindle ebooks from the library - is the way to go. http://overdrive.com/contact/


I agree completely that letting Overdrive know is the right move. Just to clarify, one can check out Kindle books on the Fire, I just did it this morning by setting the format criteria in the search to "Kindle" (and also "show available books only"). 

Hope this all helps, n4uau! Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## mipatrick (Dec 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, the above is not quite correct if you use the search criteria. I browse my library all the time on my iPad, it's typically how I find books that I then send to my Kindles. I set up the search criteria to show only Kindle books.
> 
> And yes, I can see the "Browse Kindle" books...I keep forgetting that I can do that, thanks for the reminder, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Which part? From my iPad, I click "Browse" and I see the option to search All Kindle Books. From my iPhone, I do not, only the options that will launch in the OverDrive app itself. An advanced search from the iPhone will not let me specify Kindle as the format. Kindle borrowing works on iPad and Android tablets, but not other devices right now, like apparently the Kindle Fire.

It looks like that second picture you see on your Fire and netbook is a mobile search version that your particular library offers of its catalog which includes all the ebooks available in Kindle format? Could be different libraries are set up differently with OverDrive. For ours, if you're fully within the OverDrive web portal, only certain devices can see that Kindle books are available. Our catalog is not efficient for searching ebooks by format, and the only way to do so is through the OverDrive website, which is why I can't even see that Kindle books are available on my iPhone.

Martin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mipatrick said:


> Which part?


Sorry, I should have edited the quote more and responded more clearly--I was trying to respond (but did so badly) to the part where you say "But again, the OverDrive mobile website will only let your device see available what OD officially supports for your device. "

I wanted to clarifiy that I can see Kindle books on both my iPad and my Fire if I set the search criteria correctly and that is through the Overdrive version of our library's site (same URL for iPad, Fire and netbook). And that I have checked out a Kindle book on my Fire. But, as you say, I can't see Kindle books on my iPod Touch...)

I find it interesting that I can get to the "Browse" page on my iPad, clearly a mobile device, but not my netbook...  And extremely interesting that the iPhone/iPod Touch version of the same URL does not show the Kindle books for my library either. Yet, I can read Kindle libary books on my i'Touch, so it doesn't seem very consistent, LOL! (If I go to the checked out book in Manage Your Kindle, I can send it to the i'Touch.

Interesting....so perhaps n4uau is getting the version of the website that the iPhone/iPod Touch get? Again, maybe clearing your cache, n4uau?

Off to get some coffee so I can be more coherent...

Betsy


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not able to help you with your problem, but I wanted to say thanks for the heads up.  I didn't even know my library offered Kindle books.  As of yesterday, its' opened a whole new world for me!

Thanks again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a thread in Let's Talk Kindle about it...I'll try to find it as a lot of the general issues and tips are discussed...

Here's one of them:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,84713.0.html

I learned a lot from this thread, too! Thanks, mlpatrick, I had never tried library books on my iPod Touch (I don't read on it, too many other options).

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Quite a chat since I last spoke   I agree with Martin that it is an overdrive issue altho I have it with two different public libraries.  Betsy,I see the pretty book icons in your top photo and they only link to epubs. I only get an advanced search option from the PC browser. I do believe I saw a link at OverD to feedback to the library but if they offer Kindles already it must be the Overdrive mobile app. IE linking to it from a mobile site vs linking to it via a PC site.  

No way to fool Overdrive to think the Kindle browser is a desktop browser as I chose that option and had no joy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it's been quite an interesting discussion, I've learned a lot from mlpatrick.  I find it fascinating that I can't see the page I showed below with the book icons on my netbook but can on my iPad.  My Fire shows the version of the website in the lower photo, which it sounds like is NOT the one you see.  I'm going to check with the Philadelphia Free Library and Arlington County Library, from whom I can also check out books.  (You might also check neighboring libraries to see if they have reciprocity with yours...you'd have to apply for a card at the other library, but often it is free for neighboring library systems.)

Contacting the library would probably work as they are your source for the books and if their site isn't working properly for their patrons, they no doubt have someone they work with at Overdrive.  This is indeed a puzzlement.

Did you try clearing your cache?

Betsy

Edit:  I tried the Philadelphia Free Library (freelibrary.lib.overdive.com) and had to use the mobile version (there was a link) to get anything to show, but once there, I could select "Digital Media Advanced Search" and specify Kindle Books only...and was able to get the book.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I got this on Kndle Cust Svc forum and have downloaded the app called ODMediaConsolsetup.apk. It is sitting in the download file but I do not know how to install it. So how to install an apk file that is in downloads?? Getting closer MAYBE 

East Morgan County Library says:
I work at a public library and recently received this e-mail in response to a support question when we were helping a patron with a Fire question. Maybe you'll find it useful?

The Kindle Fire Tablet is a compatible Android device.

Please go to http://overdrive.com/Software/omc/ and click on
the "Download OverDrive Media Console for Android from OverDrive"
link to install the app since it is not available in the Amazon Market for the Kindle Fire. This will allow for the ability to download EPUB eBooks for reading to the OverDrive app or Kindle titles to the Kindle app.

In order to install the app on your device, please use the following steps before installing the app:

1.From the Home screen, tap the 'Quick Settings' icon and select More.
2.Tap Device.
3.Turn the switch for "Allow Installation of Applications" to the on position.

When navigating to the library in the app, it will take you to the full site. You can checkout EPUB or Kindle titles. When clicking on "Get for Kindle", the title can be sent to the tablet as long as there is an active WiFi connection.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

n4uau said:


> I got this on Kndle Cust Svc forum and have downloaded the app called ODMediaConsolsetup.apk. It is sitting in the download file but I do not know how to install it. So how to install an apk file that is in downloads??


DUH! You open your browser touch downloads on the menu which displays the file just downloaded. YOu touch the app and it will install it IF the allow other apps option is turned on. I now have Overdrive on and I am still shown only epub books but I hear that when I try to down load one it will actually send a kindle format. When my elibrary opens at 7 I shall try it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> DUH! You open your browser touch downloads on the menu which displays the file just downloaded. YOu touch the app and it will install it IF the allow other apps option is turned on. I now have Overdrive on and I am still shown only epub books but I hear that when I try to down load one it will actually send a kindle format. When my elibrary opens at 7 I shall try it.


LOL! Your elibrary doesn't open until 7? Is that when the elibrarian gets in? 

Note that not all books that have ePub versions have Kindle versions.

Let us know how it goes....

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Your elibrary doesn't open until 7? Is that when the elibrarian gets in?
> 
> Note that not all books that have ePub versions have Kindle versions.Let us know how it goes....Betsy


Okay it not the e librarian but the electrons need a good nights sleep. Yup guess maintenance. Anyway still same issues. I have Odrive installed am still shown only epubs but can select Adobe epub or Open epub (whatever that is) . I downloaded a book and it is epub. The good news I can now read epubs on Kindle. Bad news still can't kindles from public library.

I emailed Azon cust svc got answer to wrong question, they thought I was asking about the Kindle lending library. I've resubmitted the question. We struggle along.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wanted to clarifiy that I can see Kindle books on both my iPad and my Fire if I set the search criteria correctly and that is through the Overdrive version of our library's site (same URL for iPad, Fire and netbook). And that I have checked out a Kindle book on my Fire. But, as you say, I can't see Kindle books on my iPod Touch...)
> 
> I find it interesting that I can get to the "Browse" page on my iPad, clearly a mobile device, but not my netbook...  And extremely interesting that the iPhone/iPod Touch version of the same URL does not show the Kindle books for my library either. Yet, I can read Kindle libary books on my i'Touch, so it doesn't seem very consistent, LOL! (If I go to the checked out book in Manage Your Kindle, I can send it to the i'Touch.
> Betsy


Betsy, let me understand this more; you can use your Fire browser to go to your library and view kindle books and check them out via Overdrive? If that is the case it must be your library has a different Overdrive software than mine. If so I'll poke the e-librarian on Monday when he is back (Gainesville is bush league). I see no advanced search and no option at all for other than the epub format at the Alachua County Library. Perhaps you can try going there and see if it shows kindles to you. Should be able to do that without having a card. In fact if you tell me your library, I'll see if I get the same results there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> Betsy, let me understand this more; you can use your Fire browser to go to your library and view kindle books and check them out via Overdrive? [/url]


Yes, I browse to http://fairfax.lib.overdrive.com using the web browser...



> If that is the case it must be your library has a different Overdrive software than mine. If so I'll poke the e-librarian on Monday when he is back (Gainesville is bush league). I see no advanced search and no option at all for other than the epub format at the Alachua County Library. Perhaps you can try going there and see if it shows kindles to you. Should be able to do that without having a card. In fact if you tell me your library, I'll see if I get the same results there.


what is the link to your library? Posted mine above.



n4uau said:


> The good news I can now read epubs on Kindle. Bad news still can't kindles from public library.


I do find it interesting that the app allows you to read epub books, I'll have to try it.

You are able to send Kindle books from the library to your Fire using your PC, aren't you? Just checking, I think you said that in a previous post.

Betsy


----------



## RDaneel54 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just went to the Alachua Public Library on my Fire.

I clicked on Digital Media, then clicked on Overdrive. In the upper left hand corner of the page, directly below the library name, there is a box that states, "Digital Media Search." At the bottom of this box, you can click, "Advanced Search." This will take you to the Advanced Search page. The 5th box down is where you select Format. Click the arrow to bring up the selections, then select "Kindle." You can then do the search. You can also select the title or whatever, but always remember to select "Kindle" as the format.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As you can see in this image, there is "expanded search" under the basic search box.









On my iPod Touch, I have to click on the blue "Search" button with the magnifying glass to see the advanced options. You might try that and see if the advanced search is there and if Kindle is one of the available options.

I generally do a search for Kindle format, and also check "Show only available books."

I just downloaded three more Kindle books from my library directly to my Fire. (The library tells me I can download the books, I click on the book which takes me to Amazon and a link to specify which device I want to read the book on. This is consistent with how it works on my other devices.)

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I browse to http://fairfax.lib.overdrive.com using the web browser...
> what is the link to your library? Posted mine above. I do find it interesting that the app allows you to read epub books, I'll have to try it.
> You are able to send Kindle books from the library to your Fire using your PC, aren't you? Just checking, I think you said that in a previous post.Betsy


Betsy, Thanks. Link to my digital media page is http://www.aclib.us/books/media
Yes with PC browser all is as it should be. That is what got me started on this whole crusade. Also i allowed unauthorized apps and downloaded the Android Overdrive, their suggestion, and have the same results. I emailed Cust Svc they said call, called and talked to two people and issue has been sent to the techies who will call back in a few days. I also have exactly the same results at Monroe county library in Rochester NY>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On the Fire Browser, if you tap on the blue magnifying glass Search button, do you see the "advanced" options? I don't see it on the main page, but I do see it if I tap the Search button:










Keep us posted on what you learn from the library!

Betsy


----------



## RDaneel54 (Sep 10, 2010)

n4uau said:


> Betsy, Thanks. Link to my digital media page is http://www.aclib.us/books/media
> Yes with PC browser all is as it should be. That is what got me started on this whole crusade. Also i allowed unauthorized apps and downloaded the Android Overdrive, their suggestion, and have the same results. I emailed Cust Svc they said call, called and talked to two people and issue has been sent to the techies who will call back in a few days. I also have exactly the same results at Monroe county library in Rochester NY>


n4uau, please see my post above. It worked for me at your library without any other apps, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RDaneel54 said:


> I just went to the Alachua Public Library on my Fire.
> 
> I clicked on Digital Media, then clicked on Overdrive. In the upper left hand corner of the page, directly below the library name, there is a box that states, "Digital Media Search." At the bottom of this box, you can click, "Advanced Search." This will take you to the Advanced Search page. The 5th box down is where you select Format. Click the arrow to bring up the selections, then select "Kindle." You can then do the search. You can also select the title or whatever, but always remember to select "Kindle" as the format.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Quoting Rdaneel's post for convenience...

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

RDaneel54 said:


> I just went to the Alachua Public Library on my Fire.
> 
> I clicked on Digital Media, then clicked on Overdrive. In the upper left hand corner of the page, directly below the library name, there is a box that states, "Digital Media Search." At the bottom of this box, you can click, "Advanced Search." This will take you to the Advanced Search page. The 5th box down is where you select Format. Click the arrow to bring up the selections, then select "Kindle." You can then do the search. You can also select the title or whatever, but always remember to select "Kindle" as the format.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for info. It has narrowed down the problem. I do what you did and under format my only choices are: Adobe Epub, Open Epub and Overdrive MP3. NO Kindle like I see on the pc. That''s using the mobile browser view, in the desktop view I get only Open Epub. Something is screwed up here!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Your library software is definitely different than others I've seen....

I can indeed see the Kindle Book as an available format in the dropdown menu under Digital Media Search.

It seems to me from this that the issue is not with the library website software, as RDaneel and I can see the option but that your device isn't being seen as a Kindle device but instead as some other mobile device.  For example, as mlpatrick said about the iPhone, he doesn't get that option.  And I don't get Kindle books as an option when browsing on my iPod Touch.

I would call Kindle CS...you may need to do a factory reset...

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

n4uau said:


> Thanks for info. It has narrowed down the problem. I do what you did and under format my only choices are: Adobe Epub, Open Epub and Overdrive MP3. NO Kindle like I see on the pc. That''s using the mobile browser view, in the desktop view I get only Open Epub. Something is screwed up here!!


BINGO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TA DA etc
I noticed that even tho I have repeatedly cleared cache etc I had several web pages opened. I closed them all cleared cache again and LO and BEHOLD I now get the same overdrive page as on the PC and I can open kindle books.

Thanks all for the help. Moral of my story is be sure to close out pages when you are done.

Betsy I am in contact with CS and have done reset but all is good now. And also have overdrive app on fire to read epubs as a bonus.


----------



## RDaneel54 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yay!  Always good to see a solution.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> BINGO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TA DA etc
> I noticed that even tho I have repeatedly cleared cache etc I had several web pages opened. I closed them all cleared cache again and LO and BEHOLD I now get the same overdrive page as on the PC and I can open kindle books.
> 
> Thanks all for the help. Moral of my story is be sure to close out pages when you are done.
> ...


Good to know and we all learned a lot!!!

Betsy


----------

